# Beta Testers Needed for New Portfolio Website



## bcaparoon (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi! My name is Benjamin Caparoon with Caparoon Photography.
I have been working on a new website that I would love your help with. I have created a new online portfolio much like OMP and I need beta testers to help me out by using the site while we build it. It is very basic right now but we are adding many new features that no one else currently has to my knowledge but as I said we need people to use it and give us feed back.

The website is http://www.modelmerge.com . Please tell everyone you know about it!

Thanks for your help!

Sincerely,

Benjamin Caparoon
Caparoon Photography
www.caparoon.com
940-591-3030


----------

